# The New Kits Thread - 2015 Season Edition



## LostViking

Hi all,

As the 2014 season comes to an end, tradition has it that we fill the void with, among otherthings, a totally subjective critique of the new Pro Kits for the up-coming season. As per norm, I dedicate this thread to Spade, because I know he enjoys them sooooooo much. 

First serving, the new Belkin errrrrr ummmmm LottoNL kit:









Just revealed - more yellow in the Pelo!


----------



## looigi

The guys in the shorts are the cyclists. The guys in the tights are speed skaters. Very simple and basic...nothing to get excited about.


----------



## LostViking

A little off subject, but here's the new Tdf jersey Alberto will be wearing in Paris next year:


----------



## LostViking

looigi said:


> Very simple and basic...nothing to get excited about.


I like simple, not overdesigned, kits.

So I like it.

Love the fact that it is not black - that was the bane of the peloton last season - hard to tell one black-kitted team from the other.






​


----------



## mikerp

Good looking kit, I wonder if they will have to change the color for the TdF. Recent history had Tinkoff using a different color.


----------



## LostViking

mikerp said:


> Good looking kit, I wonder if they will have to change the color for the TdF. Recent history had Tinkoff using a different color.


I was thinking the same. While I like yellow because it stands out - had no problem finding Tinkoff-Saxo riders in the peloton this year, the TdF does present a challenge.
I think the Flou colored Saxo jerseys of this past year's TdF were still too yellow.


----------



## TricrossRich

I like the kits, but agree... too much yellow in the peloton.


----------



## Dave67

Maybe they will go pink like Once did.


----------



## LostViking

Then you have a problem at the Giro.


----------



## kbwh

Not if you wear yellow


----------



## LostViking

There you have the crux of the problem. 

Too much yellow? I count only two teams so far...


----------



## spookyload

LostViking said:


> There you have the crux of the problem.
> 
> Too much yellow? I count only two teams so far...


Agree. Too much black for sure though. Hopefully QS changes it up this year.


----------



## Retro Grouch

Lotto's yellow and black is nothing new.


----------



## Winn

Thanks retro now I will see that little girl every time these guys race. The similarities are amazing hopefully no one gets sued for copyright or trademark infringement


----------



## kbwh

Standard Mercatone Uno kit anno 2000:

View attachment 301336


The Tour de France version:

View attachment 301337


----------



## LostViking

"The new Team LottoNL-Jumbo jersey has been given approval by UCI, according to the team’s Twitter account. The jersey looks identical to the one previewed by the Dutch team in Utrecht last month, despite rumours emerging in the Dutch press that it had been rejected as it featured too much yellow. Team manager Richard Plugge has already suggested that they would wear a special design during the Tour de France to avoid confusion with the race leader’s jersey." CyclingNews.com

Same jersey, but now with UCI approval - guess not too much yellow in the Peloton.

Team LottoNL-Jumbo jersey approved by UCI | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## kbwh

^^Le Maillot Jaune, where did Henri Desgrange's initials go?


----------



## Retro Grouch

kbwh said:


> ^^Le Maillot Jaune, where did Henri Desgrange's initials go?


Maybe it's gone to allow that real estate to be used by a paying sponsor


----------



## LostViking

*Black is the new Black*

The new Argon kit:









I like the design, hate the black!


----------



## Retro Grouch

LostViking said:


> The new Argon kit:
> 
> View attachment 301713
> 
> 
> I like the design, hate the black!


It looks like something team Sky would wear to support breast cancer awareness month.

I'm hoping neon and pastels come back. I have a bunch of kits from the 80's & 90's stored away that haven't seen the light of day since Bill Clinton and MC Hammer.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Not the actual kit but the layout of Sagan's National Champion Tinkoff kit.


----------



## davidka

Dave67 said:


> Maybe they will go pink like Once did.





LostViking said:


> Then you have a problem at the Giro.


Once wore the pink only in the TdF, yellow everywhere else.


----------



## Guod

Dan Gerous said:


> Not the actual kit but the layout of Sagan's National Champion Tinkoff kit.
> 
> View attachment 301723


Looks cool... But, one of the things I thought was getting a little confusing was the National Champs kits. For some teams the design made the rider look like they were on a completely different team. Hard to tell who they were at just a glance. The different center stripes Sagan had at Cannondale were pretty incognito, but there has to be a middle ground.


----------



## kbwh

I disagree entirely. FDJ got it right.










Not even a logo on the chest there. Splendid!


----------



## love4himies

kbwh said:


> I disagree entirely. FDJ got it right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a logo on the chest there. Splendid!


Ohhhh, I like it!


----------



## LostViking

Yeah, I like it when the national champions have a completely different or almost completely different kit from the rest of the team. The FDJ example of the French Champion's kit and Sagan's proposed kit are spot on. Remember Hincape's Captain America kit? That rocked. Hated the understated take on Nat Champ kits taken by f.exs. Leopard-Trek back in the day.


----------



## eddiecut




----------



## rnelson786

So far I like most of the new kits I have seen.


----------



## kbwh

FDJ 15 is 10/10. But may we have blue shorts for the northern classics please?


----------



## LostViking

FDJ for 2015 looks good. But I'm a bit concerned about the white shorts as well.

Best feature...no black!


----------



## kbwh

Black shorts is never bad, though.


----------



## kbwh

Damiano Cunego shows his jersey for next year. Vini Fantini-Nippo is Pro Conti. We'll se them in the Italian races, I guess.


----------



## kbwh

View attachment 302061


Yes, comrades, it's red. Now if the Russians' WT branch could supply Alex K with a similarly sensible design I'd be quite happy.


----------



## kbwh

As Jens would say: How cool is dat?!


----------



## Rashadabd

MTN-Qhubeka is in the house (aaaand they look like NFL referees or Footlocker employees, but you will be able to pick them out the peloton).

MTN-Qhubeka release 2015 kit | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Winn

It looks ridiculous


----------



## dnice

Rashadabd said:


> MTN-Qhubeka is in the house (aaaand they look like NFL referees or Footlocker employees, but you will be able to pick them out the peloton).
> 
> MTN-Qhubeka release 2015 kit | Cyclingnews.com


i like them.


----------



## MMsRepBike

I like their new wheels.


----------



## Rashadabd

LostViking said:


> The new Argon kit:
> 
> View attachment 301713
> 
> 
> I like the design, hate the black!


I kind of like this one actually. It will likely blend into the sea of black jerseys in the peloton though.


----------



## jlandry

Winn said:


> It looks ridiculous


Yup! They look like they're going to Ref at a Leafs game.


----------



## kbwh

Just goes to show cycling ain't American.


----------



## 80turbota

I have liked FDJ's kits for some time. As bad as I hate to say it I have always liked Postal's kit. I really did. I know that is not popular now. Discovery was another I liked. Again not popular. Not sure anyone would be caught dead in either one of those kits now. Might have to look on Ebay and see if there is some kind of clearance sale or something.


----------



## kbwh

One of my favorite old jerseys is the EPO-pioneers Gewiss. 
I really cannot see a reason not to wear USPS. Just say you're a big fan of young Tommeke and that snorting a stripe or two of coke is a good Sunday morning pre ride ritual.


----------



## nigel91

View attachment 302152


MTN-Qhubeka's new strip looks like they play for bloody Juventus. Now all they have to do is employ the ugliest riders and bribe the race officials to penalize the other teams and they'll be worthy of that jersey!!


----------



## kbwh

What? Is Andrea Pirlo bad looking now?

That Juventus shirt copy is nothing new, really. In the sixties there was an Italian cycling team called G.S. Carpano. Google it.


----------



## LostViking

*Tinkoff Saxo training kit?*

What?!!!

Do you need a special kit just for training? Looks like Tinkoff just wants to sell more jerseys (see the NFL).

And it's Camo!

Practical, if training near the Ukrainian border I guess! 

http://www.tinkoffsaxo.com/news/tinkoff-saxo-unveils-innovative-training-kit/






​


----------



## LostViking

nigel91 said:


> View attachment 302152
> 
> 
> MTN-Qhubeka's new strip looks like they play for bloody Juventus. Now all they have to do is employ the ugliest riders and bribe the race officials to penalize the other teams and they'll be worthy of that jersey!!


Convicts of the Road!


----------



## 06SpiceRed

LostViking said:


> What?!!!
> 
> Do you need a special kit just for training? Looks like Tinkoff just wants to sell more jerseys (see the NFL).
> 
> And it's Camo!
> 
> Practical, if training near the Ukrainian border I guess!
> 
> Tinkoff-Saxo unveils innovative training kit - Tinkoff Saxo
> 
> View attachment 302166​


Looks like they also made the switch to Shimano (Di2) however the brakes almost look like older RED models in some pics


----------



## kbwh

Not just Tinkoff-Saxo that get rid of the horrendously unreliable SRAM. Etixx-Quick Step (renamed OPQS) do the same.

That camo training kit is the will of Oleg T himself, guaranteed.


----------



## LostViking

LostViking said:


> Looks like Tinkoff just wants to sell more jerseys (see the NFL).


Oh Oleg, you wild and crazy guy!

"New Sportful kit is definitely turning heads on Gran Canaria. An exclusive and limited amount will be available on our webshop Dec. 4th. Until then, make sure to join Sportful's competition and WIN a set!"


----------



## LostViking

*ETIXX Quickstep 2015 kit*

Oh-hum.






​


----------



## nigel91

LostViking said:


> Oh-hum.
> 
> View attachment 302289​


I like their 2013 kit with the blue shoulders fading to black the best, but the new one won't be the ugliest out there (Lampre, Cofidis, we're waiting!!)


----------



## weltyed

the peni$ jersey...

the maillot dong.



LostViking said:


> A little off subject, but here's the new Tdf jersey Alberto will be wearing in Paris next year:
> 
> View attachment 301248


----------



## Rashadabd

Trek should be releasing theirs soon and my guess is that it incorporates a lot of red (which I love). Trek Factory Racing reveals new bikes for 2015 - Cycling Weekly


----------



## obed

I like the look of the bikes, a huge improvement over last year IMO..I hope the kits improve as much. I thought last years kits were boring.


----------



## Dan Gerous

nigel91 said:


> I like their 2013 kit with the blue shoulders fading to black the best, but the new one won't be the ugliest out there (Lampre, Cofidis, we're waiting!!)


I actually liked the Cofidis kits, the red with the white 'sling'... Here's their 2015 jersey, more classic.


----------



## nigel91

Dan Gerous said:


> I actually liked the Cofidis kits, the red with the white 'sling'... Here's their 2015 jersey, more classic.
> 
> View attachment 302347


Nice strip, they must have been listening!!


----------



## Rashadabd

obed said:


> I like the look of the bikes, a huge improvement over last year IMO..I hope the kits improve as much. I thought last years kits were boring.


I agree with both points.


----------



## Rashadabd

Dan Gerous said:


> I actually liked the Cofidis kits, the red with the white 'sling'... Here's their 2015 jersey, more classic.
> 
> View attachment 302347


I love me some Cofidis kit. I am biased though since red and white are my favorite color combination by far. I also like red and black quite a bit if there is more red than black. Drapac had a nice look last year as well.


----------



## LostViking

Cofidis kit is pretty good - again a simple kit that isn't black is likely to get a thumbs up by me anyway...:thumbsup:


----------



## r1lee

So it looks like only AG2R are the only teams running SRAM this year.


----------



## Rashadabd

r1lee said:


> So it looks like only AG2R are the only teams running SRAM this year.


Yeah, Sram is losing ground. The weight difference isn't enough to carry them anymore. Shimano is just so consistent performance-wise that it's hard not to love them. I really tried to be Sram junkie for a couple of year, didn't make it....


----------



## Rashadabd

It looks like Sky is sticking pretty close to last year's kit. Drapac does't look as cool as last year, but I still like it.

News Shorts: Team Sky kit changes little in 2015 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## den bakker

Seems Tinkoff motivates the riders to become national champs: 








happy faces all around.


----------



## Rashadabd

den bakker said:


> Seems Tinkoff motivates the riders to become national champs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy faces all around.


Lots of pro teams have national champs with kits designed around their flag though, right? Sticking with the yellow fluo makes sense as it will help them stand out, particularly in races like the TdF and Paris Nice where the leader's jersey is yellow. I am in the middle on this one. I don't love it, but I don't hate it either.


----------



## Rashadabd

LostViking said:


> Oh-hum.
> 
> View attachment 302289​


I said it last year and I will say it again, it's time for Ettix and BMC to think outside of the box.


----------



## deviousalex

So what was the point of these camo Tinkoff kits? Just Oleg being Oleg again?


----------



## Rashadabd

deviousalex said:


> So what was the point of these camo Tinkoff kits? Just Oleg being Oleg again?


Exactly. I think it's his favorite toy and he almost can't help himself.


----------



## redondoaveb

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, Sram is losing ground. The weight difference isn't enough to carry them anymore. Shimano is just so consistent performance-wise that it's hard not to love them. I really tried to be Sram junkie for a couple of year, didn't make it....


You think Shimano is on more tour bikes because it out performs Sram and Campy? Could be that Shimano puts our more money for sponsorship. Riders rarely get a say in what they ride.


----------



## Rashadabd

redondoaveb said:


> You think Shimano is on more tour bikes because it out performs Sram and Campy? Could be that Shimano puts our more money for sponsorship. Riders rarely get a say in what they ride.


Yeah , I think so in this case. One of the teams they lost is the well funded Ettix Quickstep team (maybe their most important partner). Ettix doesn't need additional funds from Shimano, but they are ALL about winning and finding every single advantage that they can to get them there (I would venture to say that only Sky and now Tinkoff place the same kind of emphasis on being in a position to win every meaningful race). I truly believe that Ettix reached a point where they felt they are giving something up by staying with SRAM and moved on. Some teams rely on rider input more than others in making these decisions too, btw.


----------



## redondoaveb

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah , I think so in this case. One of the teams they lost is the well funded Ettix Quickstep team (maybe their most important partner). Ettix doesn't need additional funds from Shimano, but they are ALL about winning and finding every single advantage that they can to get them there (I would venture to say that only Sky and now Tinkoff place the same kind of emphasis on being in a position to win every meaningful race). I truly believe that Ettix reached a point where they felt they are giving something up by staying with SRAM and moved on. Some teams rely on rider input more than others in making these decisions too, btw.


What would Ettix be giving up by using Sram over Shimano? What advantage does Shimano mechanical have over Sram mechanical? I believe the only advantage Shimano has right now is electronic shifting. Bottom line is that it's all about money.


----------



## crowaan

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, Sram is losing ground. The weight difference isn't enough to carry them anymore. Shimano is just so consistent performance-wise that it's hard not to love them. I really tried to be Sram junkie for a couple of year, didn't make it....


They need to get electronic to the market. I wonder if conversations with teams went like this:
Team: "We want your electronic groupset or we'll go where we can get one."
Sram: "Its not ready yet."
Team: "Well Shimano it is."

Ted King's instagram seemed to suggest Garmin-Cannondale would be riding Sram and that they'll be grey and green.


----------



## Rashadabd

crowaan said:


> They need to get electronic to the market. I wonder if conversations with teams went like this:
> Team: "We want your electronic groupset or we'll go where we can get one."
> Sram: "Its not ready yet."
> Team: "Well Shimano it is."
> 
> Ted King's instagram seemed to suggest Garmin-Cannondale would be riding Sram and that they'll be grey and green.


Pretty much.


----------



## Rashadabd

redondoaveb said:


> What would Ettix be giving up by using Sram over Shimano? What advantage does Shimano mechanical have over Sram mechanical? I believe the only advantage Shimano has right now is electronic shifting. Bottom line is that it's all about money.


Have you used both systems? The first is reliability. I was once a hardcore Sram guy, but I had a number of problems that I had to have my local shop help me work out. That's just rare with Shimano, their system isn't perfect, but most people have less problems with it overall. Shimano also narrowed the gap on weight, making the reliability even more significant. The second is the option for electronic shifting, which some pro and amateur racers prefer. Money is a factor, but not for a team like Ettix (same could be said for other cash flow rich, billionaire owned teams like Sky, BMC, and Tinkoff, etc.).


----------



## Rashadabd

It looks like IAM Pro Cycling is sticking close to what they did last year as well (and for good reason since it was one of the best looking kits in the peloton last year IMO). It's my favorite this year so far. Still interested in seeing what Trek and Hincapie Development bring to the table. Hincapie was one of my favorites last year as well. 

https://www.iamcycling.ch/pro/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/IAM_TeamPres2015_04.jpg?55cd4e


----------



## redondoaveb

Rashadabd said:


> Have you used both systems? The first is reliability. I was once a hardcore Sram guy, but I had a number of problems that I had to have my local shop help me work out. That's just rare with Shimano, their system isn't perfect, but most people have less problems with it overall. Shimano also narrowed the gap on weight, making the reliability even more significant. The second is the option for electronic shifting, which some pro and amateur racers prefer. Money is a factor, but not for a team like Ettix (same could be said for other cash flow rich, billionaire owned teams like Sky, BMC, and Tinkoff, etc.).


I've used both and have been using Sram Red for five years. Works flawlessly all the time (crisp and precise). Of course I do my own wrenching so I know it's set up properly. If you don't set either of them up correctly, neither is going to work properly. I'm not a Shimano hater but no one can tell me that with both set up properly, Shimano shifts any better.


----------



## Rashadabd

redondoaveb said:


> I've used both and have been using Sram Red for five years. Works flawlessly all the time (crisp and precise). Of course I do my own wrenching so I know it's set up properly. If you don't set either of them up correctly, neither is going to work properly. I'm not a Shimano hater but no one can tell me that with both set up properly, Shimano shifts any better.


To each his own man. Both are fine sets depending on what the person buying them is looking for. There a lot of folks that will disagree with you, however (the extra noise, the problems they had with some Red front derailleurs a few years ago, some shifting issues, and the recent hydraulic brake recall is evidence of the kind of complaints people raise about Sram) but that's for another thread. If you love Sram, that's fine by me, but I think it is less than accurate to say anyone that raises a complaint about SRAM is a victim of user error. 

Why SRAM Red derailleurs suck.

SRAM Recalls Road and Cyclocross Hydraulic Brakes | Bicycling

SRAM Front Derailleur Shifting Problems Again -

BikeRadar.com ? View topic - Front Mech Woes - SRAM RED Black


----------



## redondoaveb

Rashadabd said:


> To each his own man. Both are fine sets depending on what the person buying them is looking for. There a lot of folks that will disagree with you, however (the extra noise, the problems they had with some Red front derailleurs a few years ago, some shifting issues, and the recent hydraulic brake recall is evidence of the kind of complaints people raise about Sram) but that's for another thread. If you love Sram, that's fine by me, but I think it is less than accurate to say anyone that raises a complaint about SRAM is a victim of user error.
> 
> Why SRAM Red derailleurs suck.
> 
> SRAM Recalls Road and Cyclocross Hydraulic Brakes | Bicycling
> 
> SRAM Front Derailleur Shifting Problems Again -
> 
> BikeRadar.com ? View topic - Front Mech Woes - SRAM RED Black


Oh, I agree with you on the front derailleurs but that was the old red FD. The point I'm trying to make is that I'd be surprised if a pro tour rider is going to tell a prospective team that he wouldn't ride for them if he had to ride Sram mechanical over Shimano mechanical. The riders ride what's given to them.Again, I'm not bashing Shimano, it's definitely a good product. 

Why do you think Shimano comes stock on more production bikes than Sram, they throw more money out there to make sure it happens.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...no-ultegra-di2-connection-problem-305929.html

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/shimano-shifting-problems-327924.html

I'm pretty sure I could find a lot more. Bottom line is, no product is perfect.


----------



## r1lee

redondoaveb said:


> Why do you think Shimano comes stock on more production bikes than Sram, they throw more money out there to make sure it happens.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...no-ultegra-di2-connection-problem-305929.html
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/shimano-shifting-problems-327924.html
> 
> I'm pretty sure I could find a lot more. Bottom line is, no product is perfect.


It's not called throwing money so that manufacturers buy your product, if that were the case then how would they make any money? It's called economies of scales and I'm sure SRAM would be doing the same thing if it could reach a certain price point. The cost of SRAM's recent hydraulic recall probably put a dent in its bottom line. 

Now lets go back to the question of sponsorship. We all know that Shimano sponsored teams have always run complete Shimano components. Shimano wheels and especially Shimano cranks. Tinkoff has complete love for Shimano di2, and when he took over as head sponsor he wanted them off of sram. I wouldn't be surprised that he is paying for di2. Etixx quick step is supposedly also paying for their group set out of their own cash, here's the link. FSA confirms electronic drivetrain development, denies team sponsorship rumor - VeloNews.com

Cannondale has always ran sram, garmin has always used Rotor. But why are they running di2? That's going to be interesting.

I ride with 9070, r785, 6770 and red 22 on my bikes. No comparison which system has a better tactile feeling (SRAM's) even compare to mechanical 9000. I'm sorry but Shimano just shifts better and in the case of di2 never ever a misshift. I love my red22, so don't get me wrong, but it's not di2.


----------



## Rashadabd

Ettix Quickstep in action:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DITNdVzZ5lk


----------



## redondoaveb

r1lee said:


> It's not called throwing money so that manufacturers buy your product, if that were the case then how would they make any money? It's called economies of scales and I'm sure SRAM would be doing the same thing if it could reach a certain price point. The cost of SRAM's recent hydraulic recall probably put a dent in its bottom line.
> 
> Now lets go back to the question of sponsorship. We all know that Shimano sponsored teams have always run complete Shimano components. Shimano wheels and especially Shimano cranks. Tinkoff has complete love for Shimano di2, and when he took over as head sponsor he wanted them off of sram. I wouldn't be surprised that he is paying for di2. Etixx quick step is supposedly also paying for their group set out of their own cash, here's the link. FSA confirms electronic drivetrain development, denies team sponsorship rumor - VeloNews.com
> 
> Cannondale has always ran sram, garmin has always used Rotor. But why are they running di2? That's going to be interesting.
> 
> I ride with 9070, r785, 6770 and red 22 on my bikes. No comparison which system has a better tactile feeling (SRAM's) even compare to mechanical 9000. I'm sorry but Shimano just shifts better and in the case of di2 never ever a misshift. I love my red22, so don't get me wrong, but it's not di2.


Read this.
Pro bikes: Who?s riding what in 2014, and what it all means - VeloNews.com


----------



## r1lee

redondoaveb said:


> Read this.
> Pro bikes: Who?s riding what in 2014, and what it all means - VeloNews.com


Sorry what are you eluding to in the link?


----------



## redondoaveb

r1lee said:


> Sorry what are you eluding to in the link?


The first three paragraphs. Just pointing out how sponsors shell out big money to get their product(s) on pro bikes.


----------



## tom_h

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, Sram is losing ground. The weight difference isn't enough to carry them anymore. Shimano is just so consistent performance-wise that it's hard not to love them. I really tried to be Sram junkie for a couple of year, didn't make it....


Teams will run what they're given on sponsorship deals.
More than likely Shimano is pumping a lot more sponsor $ into the teams relative to SRAM.

One of the best financed teams is Sky ... yet the sponsorship still carries a lot of weight. Eg, Sky are using Stages powermeters, a "1-legged" PM, instead of SRM or Quarq. Why would a pro team that famously seeks out "marginal gains" tolerate the less informative 1-legged PM?! Stages probably gave them huge $$ + the product, and it was likley good decision by Stages -- they get instant credibility, which might otherwise have taken years to achieve.


----------



## kbwh

redondoaveb said:


> I've used both and have been using Sram Red for five years. Works flawlessly all the time (crisp and precise). Of course I do my own wrenching so I know it's set up properly. If you don't set either of them up correctly, neither is going to work properly. I'm not a Shimano hater but no one can tell me that with both set up properly, Shimano shifts any better.


For ergonomics SRAM is bottom tier though, and their marketing people must have been hired from Detroit. 
It's also, according to peloton insiders, the laughable group.


----------



## r1lee

redondoaveb said:


> The first three paragraphs. Just pointing out how sponsors shell out big money to get their product(s) on pro bikes.


Yes that's understandable, but I was addressing your comments on why Shimano products come on more production bikes, not the pro peloton.


----------



## r1lee

tom_h said:


> Teams will run what they're given on sponsorship deals.
> More than likely Shimano is pumping a lot more sponsor $ into the teams relative to SRAM.
> 
> One of the best financed teams is Sky ... yet the sponsorship still carries a lot of weight. Eg, Sky are using Stages powermeters, a "1-legged" PM, instead of SRM or Quarq. Why would a pro team that famously seeks out "marginal gains" tolerate the less informative 1-legged PM?! Stages probably gave them huge $$ + the product, and it was likley good decision by Stages -- they get instant credibility, which might otherwise have taken years to achieve.


Comparing Shimano to Stages is not a real good comparison. One is a practically brand new company while the other has a deep history in cycling.

Plus we actually don't know exactly what the sponsorship deal with SRM was. Was it just free Power meters or was there more to the deal or less. You are right that stages probably threw some serious cash to go along with unlimited supplies of meters.

For sure Shimano threw money at the pro teams, but they also offer a unique product that some companies if they have enough funds might forgo for a much superior product. SRAM budget for pro teams have taken a huge hit, hydro issues and the fact they have no electronic group. That's some serious margin they are losing out on, so they are probably pouring money into that development. When you don't have money, you can't sponsor much.


----------



## tom_h

kbwh said:


> For ergonomics SRAM is bottom tier though, and their marketing people must have been hired from Detroit.
> It's also, according to peloton insiders, the laughable group.


Funny, I like SRAM ergonomics probably the best of all (I ride Campy).

SRAM is very easy to up-shift ("harder") from the drops, critical in a race sprint, and doesnt have the wobbly mushy feel of Shimano shifters.

My only issue w/ Campy mechanical is that up-shifts can be difficult from drops (thumb shifter is high), but can be mitigated by selecting an appropriate handlebar shape (optimize hand position & shifter position).
Campy is clearly aware of that ergonomic issue, since their electric groups position the thumb shifter much lower and it's easy to reach from drops.


----------



## tom_h

r1lee said:


> Yes that's understandable, but I was addressing your comments on why Shimano products come on more production bikes, not the pro peloton.


Aggresive OEM pricing.
If you include the bottom/entry/casual cyclist bike models, they are all pretty much Sora or Tiagra based. Shimano has addressed the highest volume, lowest profit margin end of the market, which neither SRAM or (especially) Campy are interested in.


----------



## r1lee

tom_h said:


> Aggresive OEM pricing.
> If you include the bottom/entry/casual cyclist bike models, they are all pretty much Sora or Tiagra based. Shimano has addressed the highest volume, lowest profit margin end of the market, which neither SRAM or (especially) Campy are interested in.


Not sure why you're telling me. That was a discussion I already addressed with another poster.


----------



## tom_h

r1lee said:


> Not sure why you're telling me. That was a discussion I already addressed with another poster.


With 3 pages of posts on this thread, I probably missed your comment or didnt remember it.


----------



## robdamanii

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah , I think so in this case. One of the teams they lost is the well funded Ettix Quickstep team (maybe their most important partner). Ettix doesn't need additional funds from Shimano, but they are ALL about winning and finding every single advantage that they can to get them there (I would venture to say that only Sky and now Tinkoff place the same kind of emphasis on being in a position to win every meaningful race). I truly believe that Ettix reached a point where they felt they are giving something up by staying with SRAM and moved on. Some teams rely on rider input more than others in making these decisions too, btw.


Sky wants to find every single advantage yet they go with a Stages power meter? Hmmm....

Nope. Incongruent.


----------



## Rashadabd

robdamanii said:


> Sky wants to find every single advantage yet they go with a Stages power meter? Hmmm....
> 
> Nope. Incongruent.


...Or they have found in their experience, that the brand of the power meter simply isn't as significant as say having electronic shifting or a reliable transmission.... I'm not saying that teams don't have to make decisions, I'm just saying there a very legitimate reasons for saying the choice of Shimano over Sram is an increasingly easy one right now for many teams and I don't think money "being thrown at them" is the only reason for that (and that opinions about performance and options plays a role). Out of respect for the OP and others, we really should create another thread for this though. This thread is about Pro Team Kits. So, I say, let's get back to that or create a thread for this discussion elsewhere.


----------



## Rashadabd

tom_h said:


> Teams will run what they're given on sponsorship deals.
> More than likely Shimano is pumping a lot more sponsor $ into the teams relative to SRAM.
> 
> One of the best financed teams is Sky ... yet the sponsorship still carries a lot of weight. Eg, Sky are using Stages powermeters, a "1-legged" PM, instead of SRM or Quarq. Why would a pro team that famously seeks out "marginal gains" tolerate the less informative 1-legged PM?! Stages probably gave them huge $$ + the product, and it was likley good decision by Stages -- they get instant credibility, which might otherwise have taken years to achieve.


Of course they are going to do that, but what company do you go with when the contract is up and why. I think performance plays a role in that decision, others don't...


----------



## nigel91

Handy if they're entering the Tour of the Ukraine...


----------



## thalo

Anyone have any pics of some 2015 team kits???

(btw, I like SRAM)


----------



## Rashadabd

Lotto Soudal is looking good (not a huge difference, but I like it)

Home - Lotto Belisol


----------



## love4himies

Why black :cryin: I hope this won't be their kit.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>From Cannondale China account (via <a href="https://twitter.com/chainssprockets">@chainssprockets</a>), this should be the Can/Gar jersey 2015 <a href="http://t.co/s8HHoFSi8O">pic.twitter.com/s8HHoFSi8O</a></p>— José Been (@TourDeJose) <a href="https://twitter.com/TourDeJose/status/550630769660805120">January 1, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Rashadabd

Nothing to shout about, but here are a bunch of teams' looks:

Gallery: Riders show off their new jerseys for 2015 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## love4himies

Tommy D out riding his new Cannondale:

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Happy New Year !!!!! Dream big and make it reality. <a href="http://t.co/Z6ngBYoRck">http://t.co/Z6ngBYoRck</a></p>— tom danielson (@tomdanielson) <a href="https://twitter.com/tomdanielson/status/550551988338184192">January 1, 2015</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## crowaan

love4himies said:


> Tommy D out riding his new Cannondale:


----------



## love4himies

crowaan said:


> Lots of hate for what seems to be the new Cannondale-Garmin jersey. I kind of like it. I hope that green looks different in person/on TV though, to dull.
> 
> Happy new kit day everyone!
> <iframe style="display: none;" allowtransparency="true" scrolling="no" id="rufous-sandbox" frameborder="0"></iframe>


This morning, Phil Gaimon tweeted a pic of his Garmin kit rumbled on the floor. Don't suspect he's too happy about not being resigned.

As for the possible new kit for Cannondale, there is too much black in the peloton as it goes, they didn't need another team adding to it. I would have thought better from JV.


----------



## looigi

Yeah, too much black, but I do like the lime green. I don't know how much say, influence or interest JV has in kit design. The main consideration would be to please the sponsors.


----------



## crowaan

The problem with designing that kit is the Cannondale Green. Since you have to have that Green in it you are limited in colors to use, like Garmin blue. I guess Garmin missed out a little bit there by not having their color represented. Maybe Cannondale pays more?


----------



## Rashadabd

crowaan said:


> The problem with designing that kit is the Cannondale Green. Since you have to have that Green in it you are limited in colors to use, like Garmin blue. I guess Garmin missed out a little bit there by not having their color represented. Maybe Cannondale pays more?


If this is the actual kit, I think the Garmin culture/history is represented by the Argyle like pattern on the jersey. There isn't anything official on the site yet though.

Cannondale-Garmin Pro Cycling Team


----------



## dnice

Lotto NL:wut da f*&CK????

bumblebees on bianchis.


Team LottoNL-Jumbo training in Spain. Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

dnice said:


> Lotto NL:wut da f*&CK????
> 
> bumblebees on bianchis.
> 
> 
> Team LottoNL-Jumbo training in Spain. Photos | Cyclingnews.com


Ha! I didn't get the color scheme there either. I guess Bianchi is telling teams, you are stuck with celeste because we are not painting our bikes your team colors under any circumstances.


----------



## Rashadabd

Info on every team's offseason on Cyclingnews:

The Cyclingnews index of team training camps: 2014-2015 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

Giant Alpecin looks really good IMO. It's black though and I know some of you hate that.

Team Giant-Alpecin unveil 2015 race jersey | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking

Not enough Celeste...nuff said.


----------



## LostViking

*Giant Alpecin 2015*

Giant Black.... errr I mean Giant Alpecin 2015


----------



## LostViking

Rashadabd said:


> Ha! I didn't get the color scheme there either. I guess Bianchi is telling teams, you are stuck with celeste because we are not painting our bikes your team colors under any circumstances.


Didn't like the Belkin approach which was neither Celeste nor Belkin green.
If the bikes were not totally Celeste (which they are and I'm satisfied with), then completely yellow with black graphics would have been very attractive IMHO.


----------



## Rashadabd

More Garmindale:

Thumbnail Gallery Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## MMsRepBike

I can't believe I wasted my time watching that live presentation.

What a terrible show.









This fan submitted kit though is pretty good.
The kit they went with is meh. They had a chance to stand out, I guess they'll
be relying on their helmets for that.


----------



## dnice

best iteration of green and argyle i could have imagined for c-dale/garmin. *twosnapsup*


----------



## MMsRepBike

The sleeves do help. Looks better on the move than standing still I think. 

Now if they can just work on making a new TT bike for these guys.


----------



## pacelinegeo

MMsRepBike said:


> The sleeves do help. Looks better on the move than standing still I think.


I agree, looks much better while riding.


----------



## MMsRepBike

It's going to be a black train of death this season.










Full view of the jersey for Garmindale.


----------



## spookyload

love4himies said:


> Why black :cryin: I hope this won't be their kit.


----------



## Dan Gerous

I'm okay with the Cannondale-Garmin kit... but nothing more than just okay, a bit too conservative. You can tell it's been designed by Castelli, it looks a lot like most of their generic kits which are rather boring. Anyway Im one of those who dont buy pro kits, thinking they should only be worn if you are part of the team. But even with another team with lots of black, I think they'll be easy to spot in the peloton, mostly because of the green sleeves/upper back and their green helmets.

I do like these all green Gabbas though.


----------



## Rashadabd

Trek Looks nice. I like the white, red, and black combo.

Trek Factory Racing | Join the team


----------



## dnice

like the trek factory kit, as much (i'd imagine)as samsung galaxy does, given that for some reason my eyes are constantly drawn to their logo on the jesey and shorts.


----------



## Rashadabd

dnice said:


> like the trek factory kit, as much (i'd imagine)as samsung galaxy does, given that for some reason my eyes are constantly drawn to their logo on the jesey and shorts.


I agree. These are my favorites this year thus far:

1) Trek Factory Racing
2) I AM Pro Cycling
3) Giant Alpecin 

Garmindale gets Honorable Mention for doing something creative and funky. If they had brought more argyle to the table or some white and blue instead of black, they likely would have bumped Giant. 

Disappointments:

1) BMC (the look is so tired at this point)
2) Ettix Quick-Step (They are pretty much my favorite team to follow, but the kit needs a serious facelift)
3) Tinkoff Saxo- I just expected more after the camouflage training kits.
4) MTN Qhubeka. I like the color scheme, but the Foot Locker/Juventus/referee stripes were just too much.


----------



## pacelinegeo

*My youngest daughter loves the Trek Kit*

Trek's kit will surly excite the Taylor Swift groupies.


----------



## den bakker

pacelinegeo said:


> Trek's kit will surly excite the Taylor Swift groupies.
> 
> View attachment 302958
> View attachment 302959


does surly make nice bikes?


----------



## crowaan

I wish they would provide more pictures of the back of the jerseys since that is what we see more of. The only time we see the jerseys in the way they display them in press pics is when someone is winning a race.


----------



## Rashadabd

Trek Let's Ride:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_3ZrvlrEfE


----------



## kbwh

LostViking said:


> Didn't like the Belkin approach which was neither Celeste nor Belkin green.
> If the bikes were not totally Celeste (which they are and I'm satisfied with), then completely yellow with black graphics would have been very attractive IMHO.


Not if the graphics said "Bianchi" they wouldn't.

Colavita-Bianchi looks fine methinks.


----------



## Rashadabd

I guess I can officially say that I have good taste:

2015 jerseys: Trek Factory is voted top, Ag2r-La Mondiale flop | Cyclingnews.com

I think those were my top two as well.


----------



## kbwh

Ag2r is excellent and Joe Average has no taste.


----------



## PBL450

The women have some sharp kits coming out, I like Specialized, but I like red and white.

Women's 2015 cycling kits - nominate for the best of the rest - Podium Cafe


----------



## AlanE

PBL450 said:


> The women have some sharp kits coming out, I like Specialized, but I like red and white.
> 
> Women's 2015 cycling kits - nominate for the best of the rest - Podium Cafe


I like Fearless Femme.


----------



## kbwh

Ah! I dig Portland Bicycle Studio, doing a most excellent paraphrase of the 2002 Mapei kit.


----------



## den bakker

kbwh said:


> Ah! I dig Portland Bicycle Studio, doing a most excellent paraphrase of the 2002 Mapei kit.


the castelli logos are absolutely hideous on those kits.


----------



## Creakyknees

PBL450 said:


> The women have some sharp kits coming out, I like Specialized, but I like red and white.
> 
> Women's 2015 cycling kits - nominate for the best of the rest - Podium Cafe



ok I'm a homeboy but I know some of these ladies so I vote for FCS - Visit Dallas

https://www.facebook.com/fcscyclingteam


----------



## kbwh

den bakker said:


> the castelli logos are absolutely hideous on those kits.


Oh. What happened? They look like normal Castelli logos to me.


----------



## LostViking

*LottoNL-Jumbo TdF Kit*

So here's the LottoNL-Jumbo kit for the Tour, should address concerns no?
It's amazing how much changing the color of the sleeves does.
Very little chance of mistaking this with the leader's jersey I think.


----------



## robdamanii

LostViking said:


> So here's the LottoNL-Jumbo kit for the Tour, should address concerns no?
> It's amazing how much changing the color of the sleeves does.
> Very little chance of mistaking this with the leader's jersey I think.
> 
> View attachment 306548


I like it a lot more.

I think I'm going to hate the Tinkoff kit though...


----------



## Rashadabd

It's definitely an improvement. The new national champ's kit was also spotted recently: 

Video: Busche shows off stars-and-stripes jersey at Critérium du Dauphiné | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking

*Tinkoff's TdF Kit - Redefining "Ugly"?*


----------



## robdamanii

LostViking said:


> View attachment 306563


Jumpin' jesus that is hideous.

I was right, I hate it.



AlanE said:


> I like Fearless Femme.


You'd be surprised HOW FREAKIN' HARD it is to spot those ladies in a peloton speeding through a feed zone, despite the hot pink kit.


----------



## kbwh

Tinkoff-Saxo TdF: 10/10.


----------



## MMsRepBike

The new Garmindale kit.


----------



## ColaJacket

MMsRepBike said:


> The new Garmindale kit.


With all the argyle, does the team come from Scotland?

GH


----------



## MMsRepBike

ColaJacket said:


> With all the argyle, does the team come from Scotland?
> 
> GH


This team is owned by Slipstream Sports. Slipstream's hallmark is the argyle. That's the only reason it's there.

Fyi, everything they seem to be involved in has the argyle, not just this particular team.


----------



## atpjunkie

den bakker said:


> the castelli logos are absolutely hideous on those kits.


I didn't like it when Mapei did it


----------



## atpjunkie

Creakyknees said:


> ok I'm a homeboy but I know some of these ladies so I vote for FCS - Visit Dallas
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fcscyclingteam


They ripped off the Lounge Vegas Kit


----------



## atpjunkie

PBL450 said:


> The women have some sharp kits coming out, I like Specialized, but I like red and white.
> 
> Women's 2015 cycling kits - nominate for the best of the rest - Podium Cafe


Racing Chance and Holden


----------



## atpjunkie

I want to like FdJ but can't support white shorts
I liked their Navy Shorts White Shirt, Navy and Red Logo from a few years back
A) too much black
B) Treks looked better with the other colors


----------



## Rashadabd

I actually like it. I think it's probably th best Garmin/Slipstream jersey they have put out. It's unique and cars will be able to see you.


----------



## LostViking

Rashadabd said:


> I actually like it. I think it's probably th best Garmin/Slipstream jersey they have put out. It's unique and cars will be able to see you.


I like it because: It's not black.


----------

